# GREAT JOB DWR!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All the money and effort spent to try and control invasive species on boaters and you guys let'em in the back door! How many larva have now been introduced when you planted fish in all the southern lakes?

Good grief... your local government at work.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=22053128&nid=14 ... id=queue-1

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's too bad. It's not the first time this snail has been discovered at the hatchery. I'm sure the DWR had no intentions of this happening again. Here is another article..

http://www.redrockadventure.com/news-it ... chery.html

It's interesting to me. For years I had and kept aquariums. Freshwater, salt water, brackish and reef. I was very diligent and meticulous in how I maintained them and introduced fish. I would quarantine fish, use bottled water, UV treatment, reverse osmosis and other filtration and despite all my efforts I would still encounter parasites on occasion. My point is it is more difficult than some may think to keep out unwanted species. They have become survivalist and they are good at it, especially in a place as large as a hatchery. How do we know that a bird didn't introduce the snail?

I wish the hatchery well and hope that fisherman will do their part in preventing the spread of these invasive species. After all, that's how these creatures have spread in the first place.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The Zebra Mussels and the Zuagga Mussels weren't moved by fishermen, or fishing equipment in the first place. They were attached to shipping vessels. Then by boats, fishermen, and birds. We all need to be diligent in doing our part to keep them from spreading any further.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I really doubt that this incident was negligence in any way. The Utah DWR is doing all they can with the resources they have to keep our fisheries in great shape. Sucks it happened, but let's not start a witch hunt on an entity that is doing their best to keep all of us happy.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> I really doubt that this incident was negligence in any way. The Utah DWR is doing all they can with the resources they have to keep our fisheries in great shape. Sucks it happened, but let's not start a witch hunt on an entity that is doing their best to keep all of us happy.


I agree.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

brookieguy1 said:


> I really doubt that this incident was negligence in any way. The Utah DWR is doing all they can with the resources they have to keep our fisheries in great shape. Sucks it happened, but let's not start a witch hunt on an entity that is doing their best to keep all of us happy.


+2


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

+3 to what brookieguy1 said!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting.
Isn't this the same hatchery where whirling disease is believed to have started?


----------



## ColdWaterCoord (Jun 19, 2012)

Whirling disease was first discovered in a private hatchery in the same area. The state fish hatchery at Loa has never had whirling disease. Loa Hatchery did have a previous infestation of New Zealand mud snails several years ago. The hatchery was shut down for disinfection at that time. A re-infestation of the snails has apparently happended recently, probably from the creek below the hatchery, despite the electric barrier and other measures that were installed to prevent this from happening.

Paul


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Swaner said:


> Interesting.
> Isn't this the same hatchery where whirling disease is believed to have started?


Not only was WD first found in a private hatchery, but it was found in ex-Governor Leavitt's family hatchery...and, it was after his family's hatchery was charged with multiple counts of illegal activity that DWR heads began rolling and Governor Leavitt ultimately changed how fishing and hunting management in Utah is decided--Wildlife Board and RACs created.

http://archive.li.suu.edu/docs/ms122/NW ... 960321.pdf


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Exactly. Then it gets better because the idoit goes on to become the Administrater for the Environmental Protection Agency. Fox guarding the hen house? LOL! You know what they say about history and the lack thereof...


-DallanC


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Ah I see. I had always thought that is where it started. My family has a place over in Fremont and we used to visit the hatchery when I was a kid. They since don't allow visitors and I had always expected it was due to WD being discovered.

Was the Leavitt hatchery that one that was down on Spring Creek that busted open years ago and released a bunch of big rainbows in there? That sure was fun :mrgreen:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That Levitt stuff is ancient history. Time to let it go. I was bent about that ten years ago. Bent about new stuff now, but not the DWR.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> That Levitt stuff is ancient history. Time to let it go. I was bent about that ten years ago. Bent about new stuff now, but not the DWR.


None of the hatcheries in Wayne county have whirling disease in them today and I personally know the guy who runs the Loa hatchery in question, I work with his Wife, he is a stand up guy and is very good at his job, I am positive that he will kill all the snails in the hatchery as soon as possible, and he will make sure that they are not spread to any new waters. As far as how they got there, I don't know, but there was some work done to the spring that feeds the hatchery last year. They had a track hoe and some other large pieces of equipment stirring around down there, maybe the snails were introduced to the hatchery that way?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> That Levitt stuff is ancient history. Time to let it go. I was bent about that ten years ago. Bent about new stuff now, but not the DWR.


Ahh, but the Leavitt legacy is the gift that just keeps on giving. _(O)_


----------

